# Mast Cell Tumor on eyelid



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see you again. 

I'm sorry your little girl has a mast cell tumor on her eye and is having surgery to remove her eye, Member Joanne and Asia, her girl Asia had her eye removed. She's doing great. 

I've been trying to find the thread about her eye surgery but haven't found it, maybe she will see your thread and post or you can send her a PM. 

Best wishes for your girl's surgery, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I will see if I can send her a msg.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I follow a rescue site in Melbourne, Australia called Rescued With Love on Facebook. They deal mainly with small dogs - maltese etc and they are often elderly. They rescue from pounds and are constantly paying out for dental work and, in particular, eye removals. You might find it helpful to read some of the stories which are very uplifting. The loss of an eye is far more traumatising for us than it is for the dogs themselves and they make good recovery and have great quality of life.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

*Mast Cell Tumor*

Thanks I am going to look that Rescue up on Facebook and see what I can learn from it. China is only 6 yrs old and you are right about humans have more trouble than animals adjusting to it. It has me really upset just thinking about having it done to her. Thanks again! Mausann


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I replied to your PM with Asia's surgery thread. I know how upsetting it is and we agonized over the decision but it was the right and only one we could make for our Asia. China will come through it fine I promise you but I do know how hard it is on you!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks I am trying to be okey about it - thanks for sharing - we sure needed it!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

We are taking China for her surgery today, I do feel that we are doing the best thing for her. We talked to the Dr yesterday again. Thanks for your support and say a prayer for China that everything goes okay. I will let you know how everything turns out. Mausann


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Prayers for China that the surgery goes well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I will be thinking about you today and praying that the surgery goes well. Please be in touch if you have any questions about the post op period. Hang in there! It will be a difficult day for you I know.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Well China's surgery went well the Dr said. We could bring her home late yesterday afternoon. She does not seem to have any pain, she is on paid meds and antibotics. Dr said the pain meds are very good and she should be able to tolerate them, if not call him and they will get something else. So far so good. She ate a little last night but this morning she ate fairly well. 
The cone is alot smaller than the one last year and she seems to be able to get around better. She doesn't like it, but he said do not take it off until she comes back to have her stitches out in two weeks.

I really cried when we walked her back the hall to Dr's office because she didn't want to go with the tech. I feel sorry for her because right now she does look terrible, bruised and swollen, she doesn't seem to mind. Her Pop slept in the living room on the floor with her in her bed, because that is where she wanted to stay. We fixed her a place with her bed in the bedroom but she wanted to stay in there.

She doesn't seem to have any trouble going out to do her business, we have a nice size yard and she wanted to stay out for awhile this morning, so Pop was on the patio while she was laying in the grass.

I am glad the operation is over and I hope she keeps on improving. Thanks for your info and support. I really needed the support. Mausann


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am glad that the surgery went well and your China is home with you.


My Flirty lost both eyes (separately) and each time she did remarkably well. I think the worst part for her was the cone of shame. Within a few days she was back to her old self and adapted very well. It did look horrible and swollen, and with the second eye she had minimal bleeding which came out through her nose but that was to be expected.


And like you, I cried so hard when leaving her for the surgery and again when I picked her up because I didn't know what to expect.


Dogs are so resilient and stoic, China will bounce back fine, I am sure of that. As everyone has said (and it is true) it's harder on us than on the dog.


Gentle kiss for your China girl. Keep us posted as to her recovery.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

The Dr called with the results from the surgery and said the margins were good and pathologist said everything looked good and it was not the aggressive mast cell tumor, it was a low grade. She is doing good - eating, sleeping and going outside in her yard. She still looks like she is hurting, but she doesn't act like she is. We are just so glad that she is doing as well as she is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, I am glad to hear her surgery went well, great to hear it was a low grade tumor and the margins were good. 

Wishing her a speedy recovery, I know you will be giving your sweet girl lots of TLC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*China*



Mausann said:


> The Dr called with the results from the surgery and said the margins were good and pathologist said everything looked good and it was not the aggressive mast cell tumor, it was a low grade. She is doing good - eating, sleeping and going outside in her yard. She still looks like she is hurting, but she doesn't act like she is. We are just so glad that she is doing as well as she is.


I am so glad to hear that China is doing well!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is great news! I am glad she is on the road to recovery. She has now joined Asia in the perma wink club


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes she has joined the perma wink club as soon as she gets her stitches out and cone off.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww*



Mausann said:


> Yes she has joined the perma wink club as soon as she gets her stitches out and cone off.


God Bless her!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

We are taking China to the vet on Thursday, Jul 7th, to have stitches taken out and cone OFF. I think she has healed very well and I will be looking forward for his opinion. I hope to be able to put a picture on here of her when we get back. I don't want to take my Billie Jean picture off, I just want to add China's picture to it. Maybe someone can guide me. Have a Happy July 4th!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Chloe's Vet check goes well. 

You can do a collage picture of Chloe and Billie Jean and upload it. 
There are several free sites if you don't have a photo software program you can use to make a collage.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope China's visit to the vet went well. No doubt she'll be pleased to get rid of the cone!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

China's visit with the vet went well, took her stitches out and said everything looked good. He suggested we leave the cone on for another 2 days after the visit, so we took it off yesterday, and she is very happy without it. I still do not know how to put a picture of her up on this site without taking my Billie Jean off, but I am going to try and find out how. Thanks for all of your support. It sure does mean alot to have friends concerned about your problem and trying to help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear China's Vet visit went well. Know she is happy to have her cone off. 

If you want to add a new Avatar, you will have to remove your current one. 
I suggest making a collage using the current pic you have and one of China, then upload the collage of the two pictures. 

Or, you can leave your avatar as it is and post a pic of China in your signature.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I tried putting China's picture on my signature since she had her stitches out, I hope you can see it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

She's a cute little girl. Is she like most Westies and a busy little thing? ( I have a soft spot for the permawinkers on the site. They go through so much, yet are still so vital.)


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes she is a busy Westie, very loving and loves to go for rides in Pop's van. She wants to be around you all the time. We love her!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable..........


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is adorable


----------

